# Stallman a milano (dipartimento di filosofia, 20 aprile)

## codadilupo

volevo essere il primo a farvelo sapere: 

http://liberamente.hipatia.info/index.php?cat=1 *

Coda

* modestia a parte, é organizzato dalla mia sempre cara ex-facoltà di filosofia   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

Interessante  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Molto interessante... è aperta a tutti? chi pensa di andarci? per quanto riguarda il programma e gli orari?

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Molto interessante... è aperta a tutti? chi pensa di andarci? per quanto riguarda il programma e gli orari?

 

ancora non so nulla di preciso, ma dev'essere 'na bella roba: tanto per dire, giulio giorello, per chi non lo conoscesse, é un ragazzino di quarant'anni che, oltre ad essere professore della cattedra di filosofia della scienza, é anche quello che scrive tutte le prefazioni dei mini-saggi su dylan dog (giusto per dare un'idea della persona  :Wink: ).

Io di sicuro ci saro', anche se dovesse essere alle 7.00 di mattina: mi prendo un giorno di ferie  :Wink: 

Appena so quaqlche cosa di piu' preciso v'informo.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Appena so quaqlche cosa di piu' preciso v'informo.
> 
> 

 

Attendiamo impazienti  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Dove si trova la facolta' di filosofia a milano ?

Io verrei volentieri!

Fede

----------

## Aleksandra

Che emusiun  :Very Happy:  ci vengo volentieri anche io! Sempre che una niubba a primavera non faccia venire il raffreddore da fieno a nessuno  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Fantastico, se non sono altrove vengo volentieri!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Fantastico, se non sono altrove vengo volentieri!

 

come "se" DEVI venire !

Cosi' puoi scoprire cosa ti sei perso (in termini di fanciulle) iscrivendoti a informatica   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

la facoltà di filosofia a milano é presso l'università statale degli studi di milano, in via festa del perdono.

Avendo il duomo di fronte, proseguite superandolo sulla destra (quindi lo vedete alla vostra sinistra, quando gli siete affianco  :Wink: ).

Arrivati a piazza fontana, girate, sempre tenedo la destra.

Attraversate la strada (via larga) e continuate fino in fondo alla strada.

Quella che vi si para davanti é U.S.d.S.d.M.

Entrate dalla porticina a vetri e proseguite diritto costeggiando il muro.

Girate alla prima occasione a destra, e la prima porta che trovate é l'aula magna   :Very Happy: 

intervenite numerosi !

Coda

----------

## doom.it

FANTASTICO!!!!

se non ho un esame il 20 credo proprio di venire!!  :Smile: 

----------

## metnik

Ho avuto modo di conoscere Stallmann a Torino e mangiarci insieme   :Surprised: 

è davvero un personaggio particolare, profetico come te l'aspetteresti. 

Al Politecnico di Torino c'era una traduttrice improvvisata che poi s'è fatta da parte, ha fatto il suo monologo in un'inglese chiarissimo (senza mai nominare Linux) e poi ha regalato degli adesivi con GNU & Linux.

Peccato che non lasci mai stare il portatile, anche durante la cena ci mangiava sopra un piatto di pasta   :Very Happy: 

Se non l'avete mai visto di persona andateci!!!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ho avuto modo di conoscere Stallmann a Torino e mangiarci insieme 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

AZZ!

Che figata, potrebbe addirittura parlare con me!

----------

## vificunero

 *metnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peccato che non lasci mai stare il portatile, anche durante la cena ci mangiava sopra un piatto di pasta  
> 
> 

 

come me insomma...  :Very Happy: 

Comunque grazie per l'indicazione. Cercherò di vedere se veramente filosofia meritava in fatto di fanciulle.  :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Se posso, verrocci!

----------

## alexerre

A che ora si terra' ragazzi??Quel gg ho un esame   :Crying or Very sad: 

cmq vorrei venire anche io...Si potrebbe fare anche un bel raduno tra gentooisti no   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> A che ora si terra' ragazzi??Quel gg ho un esame   

 

dovrebbe essere nel pomeriggio....

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> dovrebbe essere nel pomeriggio....
> 
> 

 

Attendo conferma... per sapere quale mezza giornata di permesso chiedere  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dovrebbe essere nel pomeriggio....
> 
> Coda

 

allora spero di avere l'esame alla mattina   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *metnik wrote:*   

>  e poi ha regalato degli adesivi con GNU & Linux.
> 
> 

 

La butto li...

E se ne approfittassimo per regalargli una maglia dei gechi con il logo figo?

Anche se non abbiamo ancora trovato uno stampatore ufficiale potremmo appontare una XXXXL una-tantum  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *metnik wrote:*    e poi ha regalato degli adesivi con GNU & Linux.
> 
>  
> 
> La butto li...
> ...

 

grande idea !! Questo éé un lavoro per SuperPeach !   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E se ne approfittassimo per regalargli una maglia dei gechi con il logo figo?
> 
> Anche se non abbiamo ancora trovato uno stampatore ufficiale potremmo appontare una XXXXL una-tantum 

 

APPROVATO!

Dobbiamo assolutamente dargli una maglietta: sai che pubblicità ci faremmo, oltre ovviamente all'onore, l'emozione e tutto il resto?

Grande randomaze, abbiamo una decina di giorni per organizzare la cosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Mi raccomando, che ci sia scritto "Gentoo GNU/Linux" prima che cominci ad insultarci...  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Mi raccomando, che ci sia scritto "Gentoo GNU/Linux" prima che cominci ad insultarci... 

 

Beh credo che il logo di peach si adatti a una dicitura tipo "questo logo é stato fatto con software 100% GPL"

...oppure mettiamo direttamente la GPL nel retro ,-)

/me pensa che RMS sarebbe capacissimo di insultarci se non scriviamo GNU/Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Mi raccomando, che ci sia scritto "Gentoo GNU/Linux" prima che cominci ad insultarci... 

 

potremmo farne due: una con e una senza. gli diamo in mano quella senza e, appena fa una faccia strana, gli diciamo "ooops, scusa, questa é quella per bruce perens. Quella giusta é quest'altra"   :Laughing: 

Scommetto che si divertirebbe un mondo   :Mr. Green: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

AHAHAHAHAH che scena  :Wink: 

Gli dai la maglia con "Gentoo Linux. 100% Opensource"

poi...ooops e gli sfoderi "Gentoo GNU/Linux. Free as in freedom"

 :Wink:  sarebbe troppo da fare

----------

## alexerre

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> AHAHAHAHAH che scena 
> 
> Gli dai la maglia con "Gentoo Linux. 100% Opensource"
> 
> poi...ooops e gli sfoderi "Gentoo GNU/Linux. Free as in freedom"
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  che scena...

sarebbe da fare però

----------

## jdoe

per chi interessa il 18 è a siena

se volete vi posto il programma della giornata

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Spettacolo! Dai mancano solo 10 giorni...

Come ci organizza?

Io, salvo esami, ci starei...

ottima l'idea della maglietta

----------

## n3m0

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ho avuto modo di conoscere Stallmann a Torino e mangiarci insieme  
> 
>          
> 
> AZZ!
> ...

 

E' un tipo troppo allucinante...  :Shocked: 

Un paio d'anni fa l'HackLab di Piedimonte Matese (CE) lo invito' per un meeting sull'open source (F3Cod&Fun)

Quando gli fu offerto l'albergo per alloggiare, disse che non voleva l'albergo, ma essere ospitato a casa di uno dei ragazzi!   :Very Happy: 

Sto ancora ridendo per quando si mise l' "aureola" in testa e comincio' a professare per la chiesa di Emacs! 

Una scena da fumetto!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Sto ancora ridendo per quando si mise l' "aureola" in testa e comincio' a professare per la chiesa di Emacs! 
> 
> Una scena da fumetto!

 

E' una scenetta che gli piace spesso ripetere  :Smile: 

Allo SMAU di quest'anno c'è stata una videoconferenza con RMS e l'ha ripetuta anche in quella occasione...

----------

## doom.it

e se approfittassimo della possibilità per invitarlo a webb.it ????

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> e se approfittassimo della possibilità per invitarlo a webb.it ????

 

Mmmm mi sa che possiamo provare ma dubito che sia cosí libero nei tempi da fare il pendolare con l'europa...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Mmmm mi sa che possiamo provare ma dubito che sia cosí libero nei tempi da fare il pendolare con l'europa...

 

Quando e' arrivato in ticino alla fine della conferenza non dava neanche le firme perche' voleva andare a dormire che la mattina ripartiva gia' per chissa' dove.

----------

## Benve

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> per chi interessa il 18 è a siena
> 
> se volete vi posto il programma della giornata

 

Io sono interessato, sai darmi qualche link?

GRazie

----------

## pinguinoferoce

togo.....

penso di venirci ... 

è aperto a tutti?

----------

## m.mascherpa

Vengo volentieri anch'io!

Alla mattina temo di avere una laurea di amici,

ma poi fuggo a vedere Richard!  :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

se riesco, un salto lo faccio volentieri, e magari mi porto dietro qualche altro/altra informatico/a dal dsi   :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## shanghai

Non è che passa anche da Roma eh?

 :Sad: 

/me che è troppo impegnato per essere a Milano il 20   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## assente

 *metnik wrote:*   

> Ho avuto modo di conoscere Stallmann a Torino e mangiarci insieme  
> 
> è davvero un personaggio particolare, profetico come te l'aspetteresti. 
> 
> Al Politecnico di Torino c'era una traduttrice improvvisata che poi s'è fatta da parte, ha fatto il suo monologo in un'inglese chiarissimo (senza mai nominare Linux) e poi ha regalato degli adesivi con GNU & Linux.
> ...

 

Una foto di quando Stallman è venuto a Torino (e mangia sul portatile   :Laughing:  ) è disponibile su:

http://assente.altervista.org/images/stallman-gnug-torino.jpg

 :Surprised: 

----------

## alexerre

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> se riesco, un salto lo faccio volentieri, e magari mi porto dietro qualche altro/altra informatico/a dal dsi  
> 
> see ya

 

eccone uno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

 :Shocked: 

Ragazzi sarò un niubbo ma una cosa del genere è d'obbligo..sopratutto per noi Milanesi che siamo qui vicini e possiamo in un salto esser là..    :Cool: 

Cmq speriamo di esser numerosi..

......

anzi speriamo di non esser troppo numerosi così ci sediamo anche!   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexerre

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> anzi speriamo di non esser troppo numerosi così ci sediamo anche!  

 

 :Laughing:  vero  :Wink: 

potremmo portarci delle sedie con gli adesivi dei gechi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

fonte: http://www.filosofiateoretica.it

Il convegno si aprirà alle 9.00 e proseguirà per tutta la giornata con un intervallo per la pausa pranzo. Dopo il saluto del Direttore del Dipartimento di Filosofia Renato Pettoello si susseguiranno gli interventi di Juan Carlos Gentile, Sergio Amadeu, Giulio Giorello, Paolo D'Alessandro, Gianni Degli Antoni, Richard Stallman. Al termine si terrà un dibattito con tutti gli intervenuti moderato da Stefano Maffulli.

A breve il programma definitivo sul sito del Lab_ET (http://labet.filosofia.unimi.it)

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Non è che passa anche da Roma eh?
> 
>  

 

non vorrei che tu decidessi di prender la rincorsa e saltar giu' dalla finiestra alla notizia che sto per dire, ma...

che io sappia é stato a roma verso metà marzo   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ultimo e definitivo aggiornamento.

fonte: http://liberamente.hipatia.info/index.php?p=19

 *Quote:*   

> Day 4 - Aprile 20 - Liberamente - Settimana della libertà - Milano
> 
> Filed under:
> 
> Free software e libertà nella ricerca scientifica
> ...

 

il tutto é ad ingresso libero.

Purtroppo, devo constatare che per poter ascoltare domanin, giorello e stallman, mi toccherà sorbirmi pure d'alessandro.... e vabbeh, che s'ha da fa', pe' campa'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gaffiere

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *gaffiere wrote:*   se riesco, un salto lo faccio volentieri, e magari mi porto dietro qualche altro/altra informatico/a dal dsi  
> 
> see ya 
> 
> eccone uno 

 

good almeno qualcuno di noi ci andrà... io purtroppo sono in forse... dsp con Bertons ha ormai la massima priorità su tutto... sono in ritardissimo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

see ya

----------

## nomadsoul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se non abbiamo ancora trovato uno stampatore ufficiale potremmo appontare una XXXXL una-tantum 

 

io ho contatti con diverse serigrafie...

se volete mandatemi un pm

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo, devo constatare che per poter ascoltare domanin, giorello e stallman, mi toccherà sorbirmi pure d'alessandro.... e vabbeh, che s'ha da fa', pe' campa' 
> 
> Coda

 

Siccome sono servo della gleba (ovvero se vengo a milano e' automatico che la mia ragazza mi sequestra, non so se riesco a venire fin dalla mattina... voi andate tutti alle 9?

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Siccome sono servo della gleba (...) non so se riesco a venire fin dalla mattina... voi andate tutti alle 9?

 

Io sarei "servo del Padrone" e penso di poter andare solo al pomeriggio... mi faranno entrare?

@Shev, al discorso maglietta qualcuno ci sta pensando? Altrimenti ci appoggiamo a nomadsoul

@nomadsoul, puoi sentire prezzi e tempi per una maglia con logo colorato davanti e scritta nera dietro (pensavo al preambolo della GPL in italiano.... altre idee?) ?

----------

## MyZelF

Anch'io ci sarei solo il pomeriggio, è un problema?

----------

## xlyz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> fonte: http://www.filosofiateoretica.it
> 
> Il convegno si aprirà alle 9.00 e proseguirà per tutta la giornata con un intervallo per la pausa pranzo. Dopo il saluto del Direttore del Dipartimento di Filosofia Renato Pettoello si susseguiranno gli interventi di Juan Carlos Gentile, Sergio Amadeu, Giulio Giorello, Paolo D'Alessandro, Gianni Degli Antoni, Richard Stallman. Al termine si terrà un dibattito con tutti gli intervenuti moderato da Stefano Maffulli.
> 
> A breve il programma definitivo sul sito del Lab_ET (http://labet.filosofia.unimi.it)
> ...

 

conosco solo Stalmann

gli altri chi sono? (che docenza hanno l'ho letto  :Wink: ) vale la pena?

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> @Shev, al discorso maglietta qualcuno ci sta pensando? Altrimenti ci appoggiamo a nomadsoul

 

Non credo, per me va benissimo se ci pensa nomadsoul. I disegni da mettere sulla maglietta li ha Peach, basta chiedergli di passarli per la stampa sulla maglietta per Stallman.

Colgo l'occasione per avvertire che non so se ci sarò, devo ancora vedere se riesco a liberarmi dal lavoro qualche ora prima  :Sad: 

In ogni caso se nomadsoul ha bisogno di un referente per organizzare la creazione della maglietta (per questioni sull'immagine da stampare, soldi etc) conti pure su di me, basta chiedere e gli do/faccio sapere tutto quello che vuole. La mia mail e pm credo siano di dominio pubblico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> (per questioni sull'immagine da stampare, soldi etc)

 

Obiezioni/Pareri sulla mia proposta di mettere la GPL (tradotta in ITA..) dietro?

Qualcun'altro oltre a Richard vole la maglietta "Limited Stallman Edition"?

Se poi vogliamo fare una versione "100% Opensource" potremmo farla direttamente con la stampante di casa (così oltre ad evere scritte non gradite sarebbe graficamente un poco peggiore...)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Qualcun'altro oltre a Richard vole la maglietta "Limited Stallman Edition"?

 

Sì...   :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

- non credo ci siano problemi a venire al pomeriggio

- anch'io voglio la mimited edition  :Wink: 

- proporrei, anziché mettere la gpl, di mettere il "contratto sociale" dei gechi... quello tradotto da doom.it per intenderci.

- potremmo magari spedirgli una mail di presentazione avvisandolo che andremo: cosi' almeno sa chi siamo e cosa facciamo.

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

anche per me la maglia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> conosco solo Stalmann
> 
> gli altri chi sono? (che docenza hanno l'ho letto ) vale la pena?

 

Ma, guarda:

domanin é (era) un assistente di d'alessandro. Nonostante questo una persona particolamente simpatica e "sveglia"  :Wink: 

D'alessandro stesso é il tipo di persona con cui non sono in grado di parlare. E', per intenderci, uno che arrivata l'internet ci é corso dietro subito, ma, secondo me, prendendola dal verso sbagliato.

Giorello é un pazzo che val la pena di sentire

gl'altri non so  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Obiezioni/Pareri sulla mia proposta di mettere la GPL (tradotta in ITA..) dietro?

 

Per me non ci sono problemi, sia a mettere la gpl che a mettere il contratto del gechi in inglese come da altri proposto. Basta che alla fine se ne faccia una copia anche per me  :Cool: 

Non resta che sentire nomadsoul che dice

----------

## nomadsoul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @nomadsoul, puoi sentire prezzi e tempi per una maglia con logo colorato davanti e scritta nera dietro (pensavo al preambolo della GPL in italiano.... altre idee?) ?

 

il problema e' questo

inserigrafia per poche maglia nemmeno ad andarci..

pero' ve le posso fare io con il termosaldabile professionale e pressa a 180gradi

l'unica cosa e' che sono dei rotoli di termosaldabile tinta unita... quindi non posso farti la quadricromia...

pero' una cosa del tipo

CIAOSONOFIGO

tanto per intenderci si..

cmq io non vengo a milano avete capito male....

----------

## shev

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa e' che sono dei rotoli di termosaldabile tinta unita... quindi non posso farti la quadricromia...

 

Questo non sarebbe un problema, la maglietta attuale sarebbe nera con scritte/disegni bianche.

 *Quote:*   

> cmq io non vengo a milano avete capito male....

 

Mmmm, quindi anche ammettendo di riuscire ad avere le magliette entro il 20, come potremmo averle per darle a Stallman e compagnia?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Speriamo ce la faccia per tempo a stampare e mandarle per corriere.. ma io dubito col weekend in mezzo che sia fattibile   :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

se peahc riesce a stamparne una puo' passarla a myzelf.

Se nomadsoul riesce a stamparne una... ehm: di dove sei nomad ?  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> se peahc riesce a stamparne una puo' passarla a myzelf.
> 
> Se nomadsoul riesce a stamparne una... ehm: di dove sei nomad ? 
> 
> Coda

 

Un poco di ordine... mi é sembrato di capire che nomad non viene a Mi e comunque non potrebbe fare i disegni.

A me é giunta voce (ho telefonato a un mio amico che aveva fatto stampare magliette per un compleanno...) di una serigrafia dalle parti del politecnico (in via Campoglio) che fa le magliette a 12EURO (maglietta compresa...).

Pareri, opinioni, frequentatori del Poli che si facciano un giro?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A me é giunta voce (ho telefonato a un mio amico che aveva fatto stampare magliette per un compleanno...) di una serigrafia dalle parti del politecnico (in via Campoglio) che fa le magliette a 12EURO (maglietta compresa...).

 

sarebbe splendido  :Wink: 

Ancora meglio sapere di preciso il numero di telefono della serigrafia  :Wink: 

qui le serigrafie di milano... qualcuna di queste puo' essere la nostra ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ancora meglio sapere di preciso il numero di telefono della serigrafia 
> 
> 

 

Abbiamo anche quello  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tuttavia anche dopo che telefono necessitiamo di qualcuno che vada di persona  :Razz: 

...e delle varie taglie delle magliette  :Wink: 

EDIT: Per motivi "etici" suggerirei prima di telefonare al Centro GNUtemberg più vicino (Milano Sud-Est) per avere la loro offerta.

Fermo restando che siamo subordinati al "qualcuno ci può passare" e che io oggi dopo il lavoro non posso  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Fermo restando che siamo subordinati al "qualcuno ci può passare" e che io oggi dopo il lavoro non posso 

 

io oggi posso... sono già a milano per il dentista... quindi  :Wink: 

Avete il mio cell (sto per uscire..) quindi fatemi sapere, ok ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Avete il mio cell (sto per uscire..) quindi fatemi sapere, ok ?
> 
> 

 

Si ma se tu esci senza l'immagine/le immagini dopo puoi anche passare in copisteria... ma non avresti materiale da lasciargli!

Cmq. dopo telefono....

Riepilogando: 6 Maglie (RMS, io, coda, shev, MyZelF e FonderiaDigitale), giusto? Di che dimensioni?

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Riepilogando: 6 Maglie (RMS, io, coda, shev, MyZelF e FonderiaDigitale), giusto? Di che dimensioni?

 

Per me e RMS sicuramente una XL come minimo  :Very Happy: 

Ma i disegni da stampare ve li ha già passati Peach o ancora non li avete? Semancano direi che bisogna sentire Peach quanto prima.

p.s.: se martedì non riuscissi a venire la mia maglietta datela pure a coda o a qualcuno che venga a webbit, così me la da successivamente.

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma i disegni da stampare ve li ha già passati Peach o ancora non li avete? Semancano direi che bisogna sentire Peach quanto prima.
> 
> 

 

Ho parlato adesso con la copisteria candidata (e con codadilupo).

Per la preparazione gli posso portare il materiale lunedì mattina all'apertura e loro consegnano lunedi' sera (o, nel caso martedì mattina), il che direi che va benissimo

Stampare sui due lati costa 15EURO (un lato solo 12, se mettiamo noi la maglietta 8EURO)

Per il lato testuale va bene se gli diamo un PDF, per l'immagine va bene la più grande possibile e poi la sistemano loro (mmm non abbiamo aprlato dei formati ma nel caso prepariamo il tiff, il jpg e quant'altro... e lo metto nel pen drive  :Wink:  )

Direi che domani a Manno ci ritagliamo un attimo per sistemare il materiale.

----------

## nomadsoul

hem di solito le SERIGRAFIE vi fanno pagare il cliche', che sarebbe poi il telaio di legno che viene inserito nella macchina che ci spruzza il colore...

e per 10 magliette non conviene...

se mi fate sapere tutte ele info da peach.. compreso il logo vi dico quanto ci metto a farle...

----------

## randomaze

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> se mi fate sapere tutte ele info da peach.. compreso il logo vi dico quanto ci metto a farle...

 

Quella di cui parliamo ci serve per martedì  :Wink: 

Però trovare un fornitore stabile per la maglia ufficiale dei gechi ci farebbe comodo

Il cliché diventa conveniente per quale tiratura?

----------

## koma

con l'attività con cui rispondete a questo tipic + che di un barbuto uomo grassoccio e americano pare stiate parlando di una gnocca tedesca con 2 meloni enormi... o_O  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

ankio sarei disponibile venire solo al pomeriggio (al mattino ho la scuola)

è fattibile? (rispondetemi please)

interessante la questione maglie ........(ne voglio una ankio)

----------

## Peach

Scusate ma nn ho avuto modo di approfondire la lettura, essendo preso con le bombe col lavoro ho davvero poco tempo per girare sul forum, in ogni caso come dovrebbe sarpere Shev, Okrez, MyZelf e altri, le magliette sarebbero pronte (virtualmente parlando) e ho già inviato una richiesta di preventivo alla stamperia "promoidea" di Verona, alla quale nn mi hanno ancora risposto: lun appena apre li chiamo e darei pure l'ok per la stampa di 100 capi come si vedono nel modelli al seguente indirizzo

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/index.php?dir=gentoo/prove_t-shirt/

se vi servono i disegni (che sto vettorializzando) sono al link sopra scritto, altrimenti se volete il disegno originale ad alta ris. li trovate nella directory superiore di quella scritta sopra o in ../source per i formati tiff non compressi (sono quelli usati per il manifesto in formato A2).

 :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in ogni caso come dovrebbe sarpere Shev, Okrez, MyZelf e altri, le magliette sarebbero pronte (virtualmente parlando) e ho già inviato una richiesta di preventivo alla stamperia "promoidea" di Verona

 

Tranquillo, non ci siamo dimenticati  :Smile: 

Ti abbiamo "bypassato" per questa volta perchè ne serviva almeno una da dare a Stallman martedì, non credo ci fossero altri metodi per averle a disposizione in tale data. Ma per quelle "ufficiali" ci sono le tue ovviamente!

----------

## julius malchovitch

Se io e DottorFalken arriviamo verso metà mattinata ci buttano  fuori i filosofi o ci accolgono a braccia aperte?

Arriviamo dalla toscana e essere lì per le 9 potrebbe crare grossi problemi di sonno.

----------

## randomaze

 *julius malchovitch wrote:*   

> Se io e DottorFalken arriviamo verso metà mattinata ci buttano  fuori i filosofi o ci accolgono a braccia aperte?
> 
> 

 

Boh, coda mi ha detto che non dovrebbero esseci problemi per i ritardatari.

Se vi picchiano avvisatemi dato che io e MyZelF arriviamo all'ora di pranzo... nel caso giriamo al largo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alexerre

anche io dovrei essere li nel pomeriggio...

Derresto mi interessa solo il discorso di Stallman  :Wink: 

----------

## julius malchovitch

Sono sicuro che anche gli interventi degli altri filosofi saranno interessanti.

Ma come riconosco i gechi presenti visto che non vi ho mai visto?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

bella domanda ..  :Very Happy: 

comunque allora tutto apposto per le magliette?

anche io dovrei essere la per l'ora di pranzo o subito dopo, dove ci troviamo (se ci troviamo)?

----------

## shev

Come anticipato a Manno a randomaze e MyZelf purtroppo non riesco a liberarmi al lavoro e domani non potrò venire...  :Sad: 

Mi raccomando, qualcuno si porti la macchina fotografica e documenti tutto, soprattutto la consegna della maglietta: sul sito del gechi ci vorrà certamente un bel resoconto dell'evento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gaffiere

ok è ufficiale... io non posso venire.   :Confused: 

vediamo se riesco a spedirvi qualche spia da silab   :Rolling Eyes: 

uff che p@lle sti esami !

see ya

----------

## mrfree

Pork  :Evil or Very Mad: 

anche io ho un esame proprio il 20   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi sarei fatto volentieri 6 ore di auto per ascoltare Stallman e per essere presente al momento della consegna della maglietta   :Wink: 

Speriamo ci sia una prossima volta

----------

## alexerre

sig sig..anche io nn ce la faccio a venire...mi raccomando le photo ragazzi...

----------

## xlyz

allora? nessuno che posta un resoconto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> allora? nessuno che posta un resoconto?

 

E magari delle foto?

----------

## doom.it

working....

please wait

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> allora? nessuno che posta un resoconto?

 

Curiosoni  :Very Happy:  Noi siamo riservati su queste esperienze fuori dal comune   :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Sono appena rientrato dall'incontro e ne sono rimasto decisamente soddisfatto  :Very Happy: 

Ho avuto il piacere di conoscere coda myzelf randomaze e gli altri e devo dire che sono veramente simpaticissimi.. tutti dei tipi unici   :Cool: 

Stallman e' un genio del male , ha distrutto 3 professori universitari che gli hanno mosso delle critiche riguardo le sue idee e l'applicabilita' dell'open source in italia..

Peccato che mancassero le magliette, in ogni caso doom e myzelf sono andati  lo stesso a farsi firmare libro e gpl da lui con foto annesse  :Very Happy:  (fatte con la macchina fotografica laminata oro di doom)

Alla conferenza ha partecipato anche Fiorello Cortiana, parlamentare dei verdi, noto per la sua opera di evangelizzazione verso la filosofia del sw libero.

Per concludere la giornata, siamo andati a cazzeggiare al bar dell'uni e poi ognuno per la sua strada  :Smile: 

Tra l'altro era pure una bella giornata per cui.. ne e' valsa la pena!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Curiosoni  Noi siamo riservati su queste esperienze fuori dal comune  

 

Ammazza! l'avatar le somiglia davvero!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Peccato che mancassero le magliette, in ogni caso doom e myzelf sono andati  lo stesso a farsi firmare libro 

 

Non e' giusto in ticino non ha firmato niente (cmq ho la foto di me con lui  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## Aleksandra

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ammazza! l'avatar le somiglia davvero! 

 

Mhuaha mica vero  :Very Happy:  a parte il colore di capelli che e' una variabile aleatoria   :Laughing: 

Dimenticavo  :Smile:  /me che fa la ganza con la Mug in stile con l'avatar   :Cool: 

----------

## ElDios

..se Stallman può esser considerato un personaggio particolare,posso asserire che la mia trovata di oggi mi riconferma tra quelli che posso essere considerati quantomeno "strampalati"...

Per quelli che c'erano la scritta " Gentoo USER --> " penso sia abbastanza eloquente,mentre per gli assenti vi narro che vi siete persi un mio disperato tentativo di farmi riconoscere in quanto utente di questo forum caduto nel fallimento..   :Laughing: 

Purtroppo mi sono dimenticato di chiedere anche ad uno solo di questo forum il numero di cellulare e mi seccava un po' chiedere persona per persona.. ho quindi avuto la trovata, evidenziatori alla mano, di scrivere su di un foglio "Gentoo USER" con la freccina che indicava verso di me e metterlo nel corridoio centrale..  :Rolling Eyes:  ....la cosa non ha riscosso un gran chè di favore dal pubblico..   :Laughing: 

Raccontata l'odierna figura da megalomane,posso asserire a GRAN VOCE di esser rimasto COMPLETAMENTE SODDISFATTO E COMPIACIUTO (non entriamo in termini sessuali!  :Laughing:  ) dall'intero evento e da ogni personaggio in esso apparso..

Narro inoltre del fatto che mi sono fermato fino alla fine a parlare e a conoscere uno per uno gli oratori di turno; ho quindi stretto rapporti con il signor Juan Carlo Gentile dell'associazione (lo è?  :Confused:  ) HIPATIA..Bene quest'ultimo si è reso moooolto disponibile per tenere "convegni" del genere di quest'oggi,se trovo una sentita schiera di gente interessata.. penso di non aver problemi per questo!   :Wink: 

Dal canto mio,ho appunti sull'intero evento per chi interessassero,e tenterò di stringere ancora di più i rapporti con Hipatia..

vi terrò aggiornati e fatemi sapere se avete bisogno di qualcosa riguardo l'evento o se è d'interesse della comunity organizzare incontri con Juan Carlos e tutti i personaggi del seguito che meritano VERAMENTE (cito solo quelli presenti oggi quali Diego Savaria e Sergio Amadeus)!!

Bene,dopo tutto questo immotivato protagonismo   :Embarassed:  mi scuso per aver rubato così tanto spazio e vi invito a "replyARE" a tutto andare..

El Dios <---- Gentoo USER

----------

## Aleksandra

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quelli che c'erano la scritta " Gentoo USER --> " penso sia abbastanza eloquente....
> 
> El Dios <---- Gentoo USER

 

Orpo   :Shocked:   hai beccato una compagnia di orbi   :Embarassed: 

Proprio non ti ho visto....... scus....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ElDios

..che idiota..ho dimenticato di scrivere e dal tono forse non si deduceva che forse è stato meglio così dato che non ho avuto modo di distrarmi e sono stato concentrato ogni singolo secondo gustandomi in pieno la conferenza..quindi niente scuse!   :Laughing: 

..accetto e apprezzo cmq le tue Aleksandra..sarà per la prossima!   :Cool: 

No problemo!

Aloa!

----------

## shev

Voglio tutto quello che avete: foto, appunti, tutto!   :Twisted Evil: 

/me che sperava nella maglietta...  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che sperava nella maglietta... 

 

Ti anticipo gia' che non si e' fatto in tempo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che sperava nella maglietta... 

 

Non solo tu  :Crying or Very sad: 

Con coda abbiamo provato a cercare una via di uscita fino a questa mattina prima di abbandonare le speranze... il tipo della copisteria ieri prima ha detto Ok, poi verso le 17 si é accorto che non aveva le magliette da stampare e che sarebbero arrivate oggi nel pomeriggio e che, quindi, sarebbero state pronte tardi... tentativo disperato di coda ieri sera di trovare delle megliette da portare oggi presto in modo sa riuscire al volo ma non siamo riusciti.

ElDios, mi dispiace che noi, accecati dall'uomo RMS, non abbiamo visto il tuo cartello... Tu non sei riuscito a vedere quei buffoni che nella pausa facevano le foto dietro Stallman facendo finta di niente? 

/Shev: Ti devo restituire i soldi della maglia....

----------

## ElDios

Sì qualcosa ho intravisto dei matti che facevano le foto alle spalle e con RMS,ma ne ho visti troppi in quei momenti così non mi sono sporto troppo..anche perchè ero impeganto acomprare BEN 10 spillette "Ask me about Free Software,it's all about Freedom"..anzi se qualcuno ne vuole una io le ho pagate 1 euro..tra l'altro non so se eravate ancora lì quando ho chiesto a Stallman di farmi uno sconticino sulla maglietta e Maffulli ha commentato pensando di non esser sentito "e se,mo siamo ai marocchini!" ...  :Very Happy:  purtroppo la maglietta era bellissima ma 25 euri   :Shocked:   sono un po' troppini per le mie taschine da studente quattrinato!!!

Ho preferito le pinup a poco..

Cmq in questi giorni mi leggo bene lo scopo di Hipatia e creerò un post per vedere chi aderirebbe ad un incontro con loro..al massimo vi contatterò poi per il posto..dato che io sono un po' a corto di posti per convegni..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## doom.it

Lady (volutamente al singolare  :Wink:  ) and gentlemen.....

............................................

............................................

http://www.doombo.org/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=rms

non aggiungo altro  :Wink: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Lady (volutamente al singolare  

 

Grassie grassie  :Very Happy: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> non aggiungo altro 

 

nemmeno io   :Shocked:   a vedermi cosi' da vicino sono felice di non avere carie ai denti  :Very Happy: 

/me che non ama essere fotografata e fa le linguacce al fotografo   :Laughing: 

----------

## doom.it

se la modella sfugge siamo mesi male  :Wink: 

ah dimenticavo... i presenti commentino le foto, che ion on avevo voglia di farlo una per una  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

ah pero'... a saperlo prima venivo anche io... solo per la gentil donzella  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Bene... sono arrivato a casa anch'io... Svariate ore di treno, ma l'incontro con Stallman e la compagnia valevano davvero la pena...  :Wink: 

ElDios: peccato che nessuno abbia notato il "gentoo user"...  :Confused:  Tienici informati per quanto riguarda i contatti con Hipatia.

----------

## gaffiere

ho appena visto le foto... porca v@cca che invida!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

vabbeh, speriamo che almeno st'esame vada bene...

una domanda: ma ha seguito il "solito" canovaccio che utilizza per il suo discorso oppure ha detto altre cosucce interessanti? immagino di si, visto che era a un dipartimento di filosofia e che ci saranno state domande ... vero che avete fatto domande?   :Twisted Evil: 

ma porca pupazza!!! perchè mi sono messo a studiare proprio in questo periodo!?!?! d'oh!   :Rolling Eyes: 

ah come diceva, credo Shev, gli appunti?

see ya

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> ElDios: peccato che nessuno abbia notato il "gentoo user"...  Tienici informati per quanto riguarda i contatti con Hipatia.

 

Per la cronaca: http://italia.hipatia.info/index.php

----------

## alexerre

caspita ragazzi, deve essere stata una phigata unica...

peccato nn esserci....

Anche io vorrei una copia degli appunti  :Wink: 

/me triste e addolorato!!

----------

## julius malchovitch

Ci s'era anche io e DottorFalken. Vedendovi nelle foto mi ricordo perfettamente d'avervi visti tutti ma ignoravo del tutto che foste gechi e di certo non potevo mettermi a chiedere ad uno ad uno: "tu sei un GECO?" 

Quando le foto di DF saranno pronte potrò dimostrare la mia presenza.

L'incontro è stato interessantissimo, sia nella mattinata che nel pomeriggio.

Mi sono piaciuti molto gli interventi del brasiliano che nella mattinata ha parlato del rapporto tra governo brasiliano e software libero e sopratutto quello dell'argentino di HIPATIA che nella mattinata ha parlato in spagnolo. Il concetto che ha dato sul fatto che il SW closed source non può essere considerato opera dell'ingegno perché non godibile come tale dagli altri mi ha lasciato secco.

Non ho capito i discorsi del prof. Degli Antoni, di cui non discuto certo la preparazione o altro, ma probabilmente parlava ad un livello d'astrazione che il mio cervello non è in grado di comprendere.

Sono rimasto invece impressionato dalla capacità dialettica del Prof. Giorello, straordinario.

Stallman è un trascinatore, uno che apre le menti.

Ciao a tutti

----------

## alexerre

 *julius malchovitch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -CUTTONE-
> 
> Non ho capito i discorsi del prof. Degli Antoni, di cui non discuto certo la preparazione o altro, ma probabilmente parlava ad un livello d'astrazione che il mio cervello non è in grado di comprendere.
> ...

 

Per curiosità: ha parlato di squeak e di xml per caso?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Peccato per i ragazzi che non abbiamo visto.. [/me si fustiga 20 volte sulla schiena]

Direi che la conferenza di per se e' valsa la pena anche solo per  questa foto (notare la faccia tutta soddisfatta di myzelf  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: )

----------

## doom.it

come raccontavo ieri agli altri, Degli Antoni è un matto e onestamente non è che ne capisca poi piu di tanto di questioni tecniche....

in un occasione, per convincere degli studenti ad andare a studiare all'università di Crema di cui è preside (distaccamento di informatica del POLIMI) diceva cose come: 

"voi non li vedete, ma nelle cantine di milano ci sono migliaia di cinesi che lavorano, e quelli lavorano giorno e notte, quindi noi dobbiamo essere avanti e studiare piu di loro senno questi domineranno il mondo"

e altri discorsi di questo calibro.....

E poi il discorso di ieri pomeriggio sulla renumerazione degli sviluppatori liberi era secondo me completamente sbagliato. E come suggeriva coda la sua visione dell ONU come stato sopra gli stati non risolve nessun tipo di problema di libertà, semmai rimanda a uno stato unico superiore (che nel lungo periodo potrebbe essere ancora piu pericoloso di tanti stati indipendenti)... per spiegare cosa intendo diceva: "se proprio devono lavorare gratis, almeno gli sviluppatori di freesoftware lo regalino all'ONU, cosi va a beneficio di tutta l'umanità"... mentre invece proprio il lasciare il proprio lavoro come libero lo rande beneficio di tutta l'umanità, non regalarlo come software proprietario a uno stato sovranazionale....

A me ha comunque impressionato positivamente Cortiana, che ha fatto un discorso da politico, ma che condividevo appieno. (Sull' esigenza di partecipazione effettiva dei cittadini nel proporre e valutare le proposte dei politicanti)

P.S. ammetto di essere scappato durante l'intervento di degli antoni... mi dispiace essermi perso le battute finali

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me ha comunque impressionato positivamente Cortiana, che ha fatto un discorso da politico, ma che condividevo appieno. (Sull' esigenza di partecipazione effettiva dei cittadini nel proporre e valutare le proposte dei politicanti)

 

Vero, Cortiana e' un politico, ma e' anche uno dei pochi di loro che si e' mantenuto coerente nel cercare di portare le istituzioni verso il cittadino e non il contrario. anche io ritengo abbia detto cose sensate

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. ammetto di essere scappato durante l'intervento di degli antoni... mi dispiace essermi perso le battute finali

 

Non ti sei perso nulla.. si e' alterato visibilmente man mano che gli venivano contestate le sue affermazioni fino al punto che non aveva piu argomenti per ribattere e si e' allontanato dall'aula  :Smile: 

----------

## alexerre

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in un occasione, per convincere degli studenti ad andare a studiare all'università di Crema di cui è preside (distaccamento di informatica del POLIMI) diceva cose come: 
> 
> -CUTTONE-
> ...

 

non è esatto. Crema è un distaccamento del dsi [dipartimento di scienze dell'informazione]

Degli Antoni è un decano del dsi  :Rolling Eyes:  oltre ad essere un pazzo scatenato...

Dovreste sentire cosa racconta a lezione....

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> "voi non li vedete, ma nelle cantine di milano ci sono migliaia di cinesi che lavorano, e quelli lavorano giorno e notte, quindi noi dobbiamo essere avanti e studiare piu di loro senno questi domineranno il mondo"

 

cito a memoria da ieri: "che bello "l'open software" (gia qua... brrr ! n.d.r), pero' con l'open software uno stato nemico puo' costruire le armi che poi ci butterà addosso. Ora, va bene che questi stati emergenti (parlava, evidentemente, di brasile e argentina, di cui erano presenti due esponenti) vogliano conquistarsi un peso economico, ma non credo sia giusto che distruggano la nostra civiltà".  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

E, aggiungo, la risposta di un ragazzo (a questo punto, pero', degl'antoni era già fuggito): "credo che se qualcuno degli stati che ci vengono spacciati come "nemici" ci dovesse mai tirare una bomba in testa, probabilmente non ci porterebbe, ne' prima ne' dopo la licenza da leggere.

 *Quote:*   

> E come suggeriva coda la sua visione dell ONU come stato sopra gli stati non risolve nessun tipo di problema di libertà, semmai rimanda a uno stato unico superiore

 

lasciamo perdere l'onu, por favor  :Wink:  !

 *Quote:*   

> A me ha comunque impressionato positivamente Cortiana, che ha fatto un discorso da politico, ma che condividevo appieno. (Sull' esigenza di partecipazione effettiva dei cittadini nel proporre e valutare le proposte dei politicanti)

 

sono d'accordo: credo sia piu' che risaputa la mia completa riluttanza verso qualsiasi forma di delega, ma, finché ci dobbiamo tenere questa piccola democrazia, non posso non apprezzare gente come cortiana che, in tutta evidenza, non trae nessun profitto personale dalle campagne che porta avanti, eppure si fa il classico "culo".

Davvero un "pasionario"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Diggs

Siete Fikissimi   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Degli Antoni è un decano del dsi  oltre ad essere un pazzo scatenato...
> 
> Dovreste sentire cosa racconta a lezione....

 

Insomma gli unici estimatori sono i due con cui si stava azzuffando coda....

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> come raccontavo ieri agli altri, Degli Antoni è un matto e onestamente non è che ne capisca poi piu di tanto di questioni tecniche....
> 
> 

 

Con tutto il rispetto per il diretto interessato "matto" è esattamente il termine con cui io e DottorFalken ci riferivamo al prof. nei commenti che facevamo durante il viaggio di ritorno.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A me personalmente sono piaciuti di brutto gli interventi sia di Juan Carlos Gentile che di Sergio Amadeu, due con le idee molto chiare e una capacità di entusiasmare la platea non indifferente. 8D

Degno di nota anche Giorello, peccato l'abbiamo potuto sentire solo io e Coda. 

Cortiana anche lui ottimo, non ha il dono della sintesi, xò ciò che ha detto mi è piaciuto [l'idea che siano i cittadini a fare una proposta contro i continui attachia alla libertà digitale e l'avvicinare i cittadini alle istituzioni, anche attraverso l'informatica].  :Smile: 

Pollice verso contro D'Alessandro [poco interessante il prima intervento della mattinata, pietoso l'intervento nel pomeriggio, in cui persino Stallman lo pigliava per il culo] e Degli Antoni che se in mattinata aveva fatto un intervento quantomeno sui generis, nel pomeriggio ha iniziato a delirare tirando n mezzo qualsiasi argomento.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ottima la compagnia, davvero. Mitici GECHI   :Cool: 

iauz

deadhea

----------

## MyZelF

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Direi che la conferenza di per se e' valsa la pena anche solo per  questa foto (notare la faccia tutta soddisfatta di myzelf  )

 

In effetti avevo diverse ragioni per essere soddisfatto...  :Laughing: 

----------

## DottorFalken

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me ha comunque impressionato positivamente Cortiana, che ha fatto un discorso da politico, ma che condividevo appieno. (Sull' esigenza di partecipazione effettiva dei cittadini nel proporre e valutare le proposte dei politicanti)

 

Davvero interessante. Io però avrei apprezzato molto di più da parte del senatore una panoramica sulla questione Open Source in Italia e in Europa, argomento che sicuramente sarebbe stato interessante (anche se un po' OT per la giornata) visto anche la spinosa questione dei brevetti. http://swpat.ffii.org/

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Degno di nota anche Giorello, peccato l'abbiamo potuto sentire solo io e Coda. 

 

L'abbiamo sentito anche io e JuliusMalchovitch... e ti dirò... avevo riconosciuto Coda per l'avatar... ma non ero sicuro e siamo rimasti in incognito  :Smile: 

Degli Antoni mi ha ricordato un po' Filippo Bellissima, profeta incompreso che bazzica l'ateneo pisano al grido di "Ignoranti Inconsapevoli".

A parte Stallman (che sembra + un santone che un geek) mi è piaciuto un sacco l'intervento di Diego Saravia (il tipo argentino di Hipatia che ha parlato intorno alle 11:00). E' stato quello che ha dato un punto di vista nuovo e interessante per il software libero e il concetto di opera intellettuale.

Appena sviluppo le foto (sono ancora analogico) le metto online.

----------

## xlyz

[quote="DottorFalken"] *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte Stallman (che sembra + un santone che un geek) mi è piaciuto un sacco l'intervento di Diego Saravia (il tipo argentino di Hipatia che ha parlato intorno alle 11:00). E' stato quello che ha dato un punto di vista nuovo e interessante per il software libero e il concetto di opera intellettuale.

 

e cioe'?

----------

## julius malchovitch

[quote="xlyz"] *DottorFalken wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   
> 
> A parte Stallman (che sembra + un santone che un geek) mi è piaciuto un sacco l'intervento di Diego Saravia (il tipo argentino di Hipatia che ha parlato intorno alle 11:00). E' stato quello che ha dato un punto di vista nuovo e interessante per il software libero e il concetto di opera intellettuale. 
> 
> e cioe'?

 

Quello secondo cui un software closed source essendo uno stream di bit incomprensibile all'uomo non può essere considerata opera intellettuale perché nessuno riesce a fruirne e a goderne  come succede con tutte le altre opere degne di quel nome.

----------

## randomaze

 *DottorFalken wrote:*   

> Degli Antoni mi ha ricordato un po' Filippo Bellissima, profeta incompreso che bazzica l'ateneo pisano al grido di "Ignoranti Inconsapevoli".
> 
> 

 

Forse l'accostamento con Bellissima é un pò forte, anche se non so che discorsi stia facendo al momento.

L'impressione che ho avuto di Degli Antoni é che lui avesse tre o quattro argomenti "principali" (chi paga, le bombe nemiche....) e li ha tirati fuori, peccato che non c'entrassero una mazza con il discorso della libertà in genere (che era il tema del convegno) e che nessuno li avesse citati prima di lui.

Mi sembra che abbia usato la tecnica di chi non ha argomenti e risponde facendo altre domande (provocanti, così obbliga gli altri a rispondere tralasciando il tema iniziale). Però ha dimostrato di non saper fare neanche quello.

L'intervento di RMS era interessante, ma diceva cose note, ho compunque trovato interessanti (e ho apprezzato) l'argentino di HIPATIA e la testimonianza del Brasiliano.

Sul Cortiana che vuole che le iniziative partano dal basso ricordo che tempo fa avevo letto di una sua iniziativa su PI e gli avevo inviato una mail con una precisazione che secondo me andava fatta... beh, l'ha fatta e mi ha mandato una mail per ringraziarmi  :Very Happy: 

Tuttavia resto scettico sulla volontà del popolo di partecipare "preventivamente" alle proposte... come idea é buona ma ha bisogno di (molta) gente che partecipi, e non sono troppo fiducioso sui miei simili.

Concludo con una citazione del Sommo (grazie dottore, per avermi ricordato del Bellissima!)

 *Filippo Bellissima wrote:*   

> IL PRESIDENTE DEGLI STATI UNITI LO FACCIO IO!
> 
> L'AMERICA ha la democrazia ma non la LIBERTA'. LA LIBERTA' nasce quando io non ho bisogno del Presidente e il Presidente non ha bisogno di me pur operando assieme.
> 
> Siccuome io ho trovato la maniera di essere LIBERI e più ricchi di Berlusconi il PRESIDENTE DEGLI STATI UNITI lo faccio io!
> ...

 

----------

